# Old Rugged Cross



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Carved and sculpted this unusual driftwood cross for my bride as a present for the lakehouse we are getting ready to build. Very difficult stuff to work with. The polished areas are clear danish oil, the rest is natural driftwood that has been buffed. Hard to tell in the pics, but the polished areas have some real pretty wood exposed.

Merry Christmas to all the other 2Coolers with sawdust in your veins (and lungs)..:spineyes:


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

*Nice!!*

Pretty and unusual the way i like!!!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks great, you ever want to sell one, put me 1st on your list.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

That is beautiful. If you ever decide to sell, keep me in mind. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cool good job and Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you to.


----------



## Finney Bay (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks really nice. Good job


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice and thinks for posting the picture.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the comments. The gift was a big hit Christmas morning and was very much appreciated, only now her Mom wants one, her sister, my daughter, etc...LOL!.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

SetDaHook said:


> Thanks to everyone for the comments. The gift was a big hit Christmas morning and was very much appreciated, only now her Mom wants one, her sister, my daughter, *and 46 2coolers,* etc...LOL!.


----------

